

Math Poetically Solved Now = Free Time for Me - sallywu
http://webpoet.wordpress.com/2008/08/14/solved-now/

======
michael_dorfman
The poetry didn't do much for me, but the Mathway site the poem linked to
(<http://www.mathway.com/>) is just too freaking cool for words.

